
Email me when  new episodes come out - yanis_t
https://episodemailer.com?utm_source=hn
======
voiper1
I like the idea of email, but doesn't seem to have nearly all the shows that
[http://on-my.tv/](http://on-my.tv/) has... or browse is just broken.

~~~
yanis_t
What shows are you looking for? At the moment we have only full-word search.
So like "Westworl" will result in 0 shows. You have to search for 'Westworld'.
We'll change it in the future, when we have enough shows in our database

